# Emersed to Immersed



## tam (29 Jul 2014)

Okay, so I've got lots of lovely plants growing on the window sill, they are bursting out of the propagator - what the best way to get them back into a tank? Plant as they are, rise the water level gradually, chop off the tops and just plant the roots... what works best? 

My tanks low tech which I bet makes it more tricky too.


----------



## Michael W (29 Jul 2014)

I usually either just throw them in and let them grow new tips then chop the tops and replant. I usually leave the rest of the stem in the tank if there are still leaves because more new tips will grow, and I'll repeat that process until all the emersed growth dies. Sometimes I'll float the stem plants because they will have access to co2 from the surface until I see new growth then I'll plant.


----------

